

Upgrowth – app which wants to make the world better - rozag

Upgrowth - it&#x27;s my new android app.<p>You’ll achieve everything you’ve been putting off with Upgrowth. Maybe you wanted to get in great shape or to lose some weight? You were always going to go for a hike but never actually did? Upgrowth will motivate you!<p>Upgrowth is the app for everyone who wants to become better, who wants to add a bit of play to his or her life! - Set a goal - Split it into steps - For each completed step you&#x27;ll earn some XP - The more XP, the higher your level – like in RPGs. - We&#x27;ve developed an achievements system for you so that you’ll have an additional motivation. - In Upgrowth you&#x27;ll find a nice plant, which grows with your level :) - We&#x27;ve come up with a library of objectives for you. You can easily add them to your list and edit, if necessary.<p>Get it on Google Play: Full: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;BXzSAz Free: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;PUaUW4<p>Also you can follow my studio on Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;vsrstudio
======
oxalo
I'm a little wary of the 'make the world better' cliche, but I see you've used
it only on HN. Looks like a nifty little app.

